# Pee Pad Training



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

Has anyone tried using the scent spray that you spray on the pads or paper to get the pup to go? does it work?

when the puppy goes on the pee pad, do you change it immediately or do you leave it there? like just one pee/poo on a pad and toss? 

i just never trained a dog to go inside, its always crate training to go outside.. gosh this is going to be more work than i thought!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can scent it yourself by blotting up a bit of pee from the last pad (or accident on the floor!) It will attract him to the pads.

If you leave a puddle on there, it will attract him back unless he happens to be one of those dogs who will only use a pad once. As far as poop goes, pick it up each time and flush it. Some puppies think it's yummy!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie came from the breeder being pee pad trained already. I use baby crib pads, washable, waterproof pads. He also went outside to play several times a day so he learned to go outdoors as well. But more consistantly on the indoor pads.

I've only had Ollie for a few weeks and now he prefers to go primarily outside. He rings the bells at the backdoor and I carry him out after putting on his harness. So...I tend to leave out the same pee pad all day long because he only uses it occasionally (like if I don't get him outside fast enough) or if he's home alone in his x-pen. He definitely prefers to poop outside. But when he does do that on his pad I flush it right away and, if there's any remnants of it seen on the pad, I change the pad right away.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> You can scent it yourself by blotting up a bit of pee from the last pad (or accident on the floor!) It will attract him to the pads.
> 
> If you leave a puddle on there, it will attract him back unless he happens to be one of those dogs who will only use a pad once. As far as poop goes, pick it up each time and flush it. Some puppies think it's yummy![/B]


I agree.
I have one (Leia) that will reuse pads
and one that will not (Luke). I pick up
and flush the #2 as soon as I see it and
I change the pads as soon as I'm grossed
out by them (doesn't take long







)
They both still miss the pads occasionally
especially #2 because of their need to circle
the pad multiple times before they go (which
I guess must throw off their target aquisition).


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=304077
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Infamous.... Poop Dance


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=304077
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol--yup, Ollie often just misses the pad too. Right on the edge, etc. It's funny praising him for that--it's really not his fault. He tries so hard. And he's such a little beebee still...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I crate train but to pads instead of outdoors. Same method, they just go to a pen w/pads instead of outside.

Soda has a 36x22 pad and a smaller one in the kitchen. Pads get changed once a day if he's home. If he was at work all day, then he just uses it at night and then every other day (or if he doesn't use it depending on what time we get home, then maybe longer). If both malts use the pee pad, then it gets changed a bit more often.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=304077
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought this was just Lady! She always starts on the pad, but after she does her circles, who knows where she will end up!

At least I know her intentions are good!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I use the weighted bottle wrapped in a wee wee pad on the pads for my dogs and it sure helps keep them on target







Even the girls aim for the bottle.

But we also have the traveling poop problem.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I use the WizDog potty for Koko and he is really good, he uses the same one for the day unless it gets too gross then I will change to another and wash that one. We have two of them and they are just great, they have a grid so that when the puppy pees he doesn't get wet feet cos it goes through onto the pad underneath the grid. I pick up #2s immediately if I am here to see, or most times Koko announces he has done one and yaps for me to come and get it








He has the potty in his extended e-pen and if he is out playing he always runs back inside to go potty, we have had absolutely no trouble training him with the WizDog potties.









[attachment=17215:attachment]


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

ok. i think i got that part down. now.. i am using a child's play pen, like a pack-n-play, and i have his little blankie, a couple of toys, do i put a pad down too? its a big enough space to play in, but not very big, so its like his pad on one half, his blankie on the other half. would this confuse him?? or do i just.. darnit.. i dont know! i need some specifics!


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

i offer a completely new method. 

i train arko to pee and poo inside the crate. she will eat, drink water from the bottle hanging from the edge of the crate, pee and poo inside the crate. there are wood shavings inside the tray which is underneath the crate. i know of quite a few people in hk who do this. the number one main reason for this method is sanitary reasons as well as the smell. 

i don't believe it is ethical to have her crated for any amount of time. (maybe 10 minutes is ok if i need to clean something). as long as she uses the crate to do all her business you can just cut off areas of where you don't want your dog to go. and just have the crate somewhere within the boundaries. 

the poo still has to be picked up and the rails of the crate where she walks will have to wiped with some paper and some dettol bacteria killer/soap from time to time (at least once a day) but overall this method is the best in terms of convenience and smell. (it's much more pleasing to the eye to).


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> i offer a completely new method.
> 
> i train arko to pee and poo inside the crate. she will eat, drink water from the bottle hanging from the edge of the crate, pee and poo inside the crate. there are wood shavings inside the tray which is underneath the crate. i know of quite a few people in hk who do this. the number one main reason for this method is sanitary reasons as well as the smell.
> 
> ...


i actually tried this with my pomeranian long ago and it just did not work for me. i think she got confused because she would pee and poo in the crate, then play in it.. and she went pee and poo everywhere else. that was my second pom, my first pom was a breeze to train! she was so good. 

i think i am doing okay with bentley, no accidents today. but i think i will try this method with a different crate and put a pad or something in it. my big concern is having a secluded place for him to go to the bathroom, where no one will step on it or anything like that. what kind of crate do you use? i dont have a lot of space, so i just need to find something that will work for our house and bentley.


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=304565
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ummmm.... the key for me was when arko came home, she was in the crate all the time. she would pee & poo and sleep and eat in the crate. i would put a blanket and a toy in one corner and food on the next closest corner. she would always do her business on the furthest regions of the crate since they naturally do not want to poo or pee near where they eat and sleep IF possible. she got used to this very quickly. on top of this, the wood shavings have the scent of her pee which depending on what you use, should be transparent to us humans. i.e. when i smell it, it just smells like fresh wood shavings, when she smells it, she can clearly decipher where she has peed before and where she would like to pee next. 

very little actual "training" was involved since #1) she can always catch a scent of her pee and poo from the wood shavings under the crate and #2) because it is physically in the same spot and obviously her surrounding is a cage so it's kinda obvious she is in the right place. i think she would find it very bizarre if she was peeing or pooing without rails all around her..... i.e. going potty in the WRONG place in the eyes of us humans. 

the wood shavings have to be changed around 5 times a week. not the whole thing though. just pull out the tray. use some transparent bags used to hold vegetables. double up or triple up if you want and pick up the big stains of pee and the poo pieces that have fallen below. it sounds gross and messy , but i can tell you, it VERY VERY easy. i used to use a scoop, but it's a waste of time. i like things EASY and this is the easiest way for me. this will take around 8 seconds. just double or triple up the transparent bag, pick up all the pee and poo amist the wood shavings, (do this all in one fishing trip), put this directly into the trash. replenish with fresh shavings in the areas with less shavings (since you are not terminating the ALL the shavings) 

the problem for you may be........how in the world are you going to lock your dog in a 24 inch by 16 inch crate for a couple of days............ for me it was easy, cuz she was small and didn't know what was going on. but if a dog has been weened on something else....... it could be sooo hard to put them in a cage, cuz they just DON'T like it. 

arko doesn't even go inside to drink water anymore. she stays outside and perks her head into the cage to drink it.... a testiment to how she hates the crate. but the amount of training involved in this method is almost nil. mistakes have also been nil. only one mistake ever and that was when a piece of poo was at the entrance of the cage. it is my guess she was inside the crate but the poo landed outside of the cage.....


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

oh, sorry. one more thing. as someone else mentioned. prior to pooping. they will circle and circle and circle and circle first..... if you use a pad or a diaper, this is not noisy. and after they poop, they may be sniffing the poop or licking it or playing with it when they are small. 

if you use the crate, when they circle and circle, arko claws the rails as she is circling, and she will even very roughly claw from forward back on the rails mimicking the motion bulls make prior to charging. it's quite noisy which has it's advantages. 1) when they are young, you can catch the moment the poop comes out and wait to see how they reacte. if they want to sniff or lick it......well you know what to do with the low voice, no's ...etc.etc. that's pretty much self explanatory. 2) you can pick it up right away if it did not fall into the wood shavings so that there is zero chance she will go back later to step on it for fun. if she steps on it for fun, ultimately it will go into the bottom of the tray where the wood is but her paws and nose most certainly would have touched it numerous times. 

if you use the pee pad or diaper, and the dog decides to play with eat..........well, it's a mess cuz the piece of poo is not going anywhere! except off the diaper, on the floor, all over playing playing, rolling rolling, etc.etc. yucky.....


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

well, today was Bentley's first poo. i fed him in his play pen, i put the food next to his blanket, then the pad on the other half of the play pen. so.. he peed on the pad and then he poo'd on his blanket. then when i walked up to him because i'd smelled something he wouldnt move for me to pick up the pad. i didnt see the poo and so i kept looking and there it was, on his blanket. boy his poo was stinky... so i think he may be one of those pups who dont like dirty peepads... jeez.

and he was making a lot of noise but i thought he was playing. he circles a bit too when he goes pee as well.. but not every time. i really need to find my baby gate and just put his furrybutt in the bathroom, that way he has a little more room to play.


----------

